# R32 Vs McLaren MP4-12C



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Interesting vid 

In my eyes it shows how much better the 32 is in every respect. It might just be that I'm a little biased so ok the McLaren comes with nicer floor mats... 

Driver of the McLaren was breaking all the rules to stay ahead of the old datsun... 

Ultimately, his fate was sealed :chuckle:


In car:
Beford 21 01 12 007 - YouTube

Bit of out car: 
Bedford 21 01 12 Robs Vids 059 - YouTube

Cheers all!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Always watch your vids,very entertaining.Was the guy sitting with you an instructor,i thought i heard him giving a few tips :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

the young upstart showing hypercar royalty how its done......................
this is exactly the reason why i have a GTR.

great vids


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hehe thanks mate:smokin:
Don't think he's an instructor but knows his stuff and was spot on with his assessment of my Driving! To go faster I need to stop going sideways and drive better :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

can't help laughing when they do...

looked a fun drive


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexH said:


> the young upstart showing hypercar royalty how its done......................
> this is exactly the reason why i have a GTR.
> 
> great vids


Thanks man, exactly my reasoning too! You'd be amazed at how many folk underestimate it.. absolutely fappin love it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i wonder whos having the most fun too


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> i wonder whos having the most fun too


i recon he would be more thinking im gonna boot the sales man that sold me this hypercar that cant loose a 20 year old nissan rite in the nuts and demand a refund..............................

would love to be a fly on the wall of that office, some ranty over paid banker screeming at some poor salesman.......lol

i guess thats why everyone refers to skylines as the dark side!


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

nice vid, very enjoyable. Cant wait to get mine track side.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> i wonder whos having the most fun too


Absolutely mook! That's exactly what its all about:smokin:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Man from the street drives his car faster than another man from the street in his car, that is all the video proves.

Doesn't prove what car is superior (what proof is there?) - as they're both great breeds of car.


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Where you using the FZ 201's.
If so do you know what cold tyre pressures you had?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

As said, realy looking forward to getting my R32 GTR sorted for Easter.

I do think I drive like the guy was telling you. I'm not realy one for getting the back out all the time, a couple to many spins already lol

Great vid 

Baz


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexH said:


> i recon he would be more thinking im gonna boot the sales man that sold me this hypercar that cant loose a 20 year old nissan rite in the nuts and demand a refund..............................
> 
> would love to be a fly on the wall of that office, some ranty over paid banker screeming at some poor salesman.......lol
> 
> i guess thats why everyone refers to skylines as the dark side!


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Tokaikid - no was on my £25 a corner part worns ended up going for the federal rs-rs in the end as was to worried about the standard bottom end and the amount of grip Tue 201's would generate... Running 30 psi in the rsr-s as recommended by Tue guy that fitted them... First impressions are good... Very good 

Baz you're going to love it! :smokin:


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Great vids mate, good driving as well.

Good to hear some feedback about the federal rs-r's, was looking at these for my track wheels


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Not fair. Your always playing and im always working. lol. 

Keep up the good work Sam


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The little by pass on the outside was timed beautifully. The mclaren driver will be pissed.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Comon the Laren just had the wrong tires . .


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Wildboy- ill let you know how they are after the next track day but they are massively more grippy than the tyres that were on it in the dry on the road.. probably not saying much tho:chuckle:

Jamie - thanks mate hope to meet you and your car soon!:thumbsup:

Have a couple of other vids 'featuring' the r35... I didn't dare start a thread " r32 vs r35 here but if you like that sort of thing ithey might be worth a watch....:chuckle:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Excellent mate, love it!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

git-r said:


> Have a couple of other vids 'featuring' the r35... I didn't dare start a thread " r32 vs r35 here but if you like that sort of thing ithey might be worth a watch....:chuckle:


Like this one?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

great vid mate. love the way the darkside 32 hunts down the new pointey next gen car.... and got its prey.
your car looks awesome.


re the tyres: i raced on both Federal 201`s and RSR`s last season and i can assure you they are awesome. WAY better than Toyo 888`s.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome vid thanks for sharing... Has made me want to book in a few track days even more now


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The R32 could benefit from some decent rubber....


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

What engine setup do you have?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL @ the look the passenger gives the driver when he takes the hairpin sideways.
Good to see you got McLaren :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for comments lads 

Nick - good to hear of your experience with the tyres! To be honest anything is going to be better than the part worns I'm used to... Even if they only give the car 1 sec per lap it will mean the 32 will lap quicker than a gallardo lp560!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*MMMMM*



Madden said:


> Not fair. Your always playing and im always working. lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work Sam


"Always Working" I must have blinked and missed that occurrence!!!!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

tonysoprano said:


> "Always Working" I must have blinked and missed that occurrence!!!!!!


Not surprised really.. I heard people your age blink and miss whole days! 


:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Great vids..keep em coming!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

good stuff mate


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

git-r said:


> Thanks for comments lads
> 
> Nick - good to hear of your experience with the tyres! To be honest anything is going to be better than the part worns I'm used to... Even if they only give the car 1 sec per lap it will mean the 32 will lap quicker than a gallardo lp560!


i raced on 888`s, good for 2-3 laps max depending on length of track. then they fell off big time. 
rsr good for every day and wet. 201`s great for track day and ok for for road ( but not standing water/heavy rain) being 1B spec.

silverstone do a great tyre for track and road legal. the type RR. they are B1 rated and about 1 sec per lap quicker than 201`s, but dont last as long....

as chris said, there are others, but then you got to think about oil surge.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Chasing a 12C on a track

very exciting indeed.

Gunned em down in the end though

:smokin:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Again thanks for comments all 

Nick - not sure if I'm getting confused but did you used to have a white 32 and was there a vid of you on a roundabout? Lobe that vid if it is you really useful comments about tyres - thanks mate... Think ill stick with the rsr-s for now as they only cost 90 quid and as folk have mentioned too worried about the standard bottom end to use proper slick type tyres... 
Spec of car is standard bottom end r34 engine, canms, h'gasket, apexi turbos.. susp and brakes all uprated... If anyone's interested theres loads of info on my "New 32" thread in the pictures and video gallery.. 

Car was running 409 at hubs but just been re-mapped and de-catted and is now 440 at hubs 

Want a re-match with the mclaren with the extra power and decent tyres!


----------



## 70by (Dec 5, 2011)

great vid, wish i had as much track time


----------

